
China to launch a digitized domestic currency - koinsbook
http://www.koinsbook.com/xinwen/blockchain/2934.html
======
masonic
This site just takes articles (and proprietary graphics) from other sites and
tries to steal clicks for itself.

The actual (uncredited) origin for this article is Reuters. It's a word-for-
word copy.

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-markets-digital-
cur...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-markets-digital-currency-
idUSKBN1XB3QP)

